# dell inspiron 1564 integrated webcam not being detected



## nomi_scorpio (Aug 7, 2010)

hi all. i need help about my integrated webcam drivers. i have spent many time searching for my prob but couldn't solve it. i installed ubuntu 9.10 recently. the problem is that my integrated webcam and microphone are not being detected. i tried cheese, camorama webcam viewer and skype.. its like that webcam drivers are not installed. and i couldn't find any drivers.
camorama gives the error: could not connect to video device(/dev/video0)
cheese also says No camera found!

reading other threads i found that lsusb comand output might help so here is its output..

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1c4f:0003 SiGma Micro
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:641d Microdia
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

hope to hear from someone soon...

id:nauman-laptop
description: Portable Computer product: Inspiron 1564 vendor: Dell Inc. version: A10


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## nomi_scorpio (Aug 7, 2010)

these drivers are for windows 7..they will not work on ubuntu..am i right? i mentioned that i am using ubuntu.. there are no drivers available for my laptop hardware for ubuntu. everything else is working fine as far as i know. but this webcam and mic problem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are right . . Dell will not have Linux drivers. Google is probably your best bet to find the drivers, if they are available


----------



## YogeshGadre (Sep 17, 2010)

which drivers to install exactly..coz m not getting any webcam drivers as such


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

YogeshGadre said:


> which drivers to install exactly..coz m not getting any webcam drivers as such


Ununtu drivers may not exist. It looks to be a Creative Labs 1.3MP Camera


----------

